

Creating distraction-free reading experiences - krogsgard
http://azumbrunnen.me/blog/creating-distraction-free-reading-experiences/

======
groby_b
I might be old and crotchety, but that post is the opposite of a distraction-
free reading experience. I count at least 6 fonts, 3 different background
colors, 3 text colors, excessive whitespace on the borders, images that break
that whitespace, animations, all pictures interrupt the flow of text...

------
cliveowen
I find it ironic that the background of the page keeps changing from light to
dark and that the article is interspersed with images including a GIF.

~~~
azumbrunnen
The change of background colors is a deliberate design choice. The content is
long and the background helps the reader, especially on mobile, to understand
in which section he currently is.

It's a presentation in the form of an article. Same content, different medium.

------
adestefan
How about we stop trying to design experiences and instead just write better?

The reason why you were absorbed into the book had little to do with the way
the book was printed and everything to do with the story.

